# A HDU sign



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I have been away for a while, working on so many things. My business is almost official now. I've done lots of projects, mostly focusing on the CNC plasma metal cutting aspects, but also using my CNC router table.

This is a sign I am working on for a local storage yard. It should be finished on Monday and ready to install. It measures 72"x22"

This was cut on a Samson 510 CNC plasma table with a Bosch 2.25HP router mounted in place of the plasma torch. The cut file was created using V-Carve PRO, and it was cut with DesignEdge software running the table.








Save​


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

very nice. post when it is hung and painted. please.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, Joe! It's so clean... does that material cut that clean or did you do anything after routing?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

difalkner said:


> That looks great, Joe! It's so clean... does that material cut that clean or did you do anything after routing?


It cuts THAT clean! (15lb. HDU Sign foam)

Joe


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Joe.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Painted. Needs just a bit of touch up, and then we hang it.

Joe


----------

